# Have outdoor enclosures/cat condos? Show me!



## RachelsaurusRexU (Aug 13, 2010)

We built one this past spring but only two of our four cats use it regularly. I'd like to expand it, perhaps with a tunnel that leads into another enclosure. The boyfriend doesn't yet know that we'll begin construction this coming spring 

Here it is after we built it










and here it is over the summer when all of my plants came up! There's a chipmunk that lives in the rocks around my pond. He hangs around right outside the cat condo and taunts them!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I will not post it. I will not post it


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Aug 13, 2010)

:?: Will not post what?


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Mine's bigger












and has a built in water bowl


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Aug 13, 2010)

Hahaha  SO JEALOUS! I'm dying to build a big one, but I rent my house. Someday! In the meantime I'll drool over this one!
Cat Runs - Outdoor Cat Run Pictures


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Im very jealous of both of you....


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Here are some ideas for you. They're not terribly expensive. 

Enclosures


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Dave_ph said:


> I will not post it. I will not post it


Dave: Do you have a roof on your enclosure? If so, how do you support it? If not, how do you keep the cats from climbing out? I ask because I'm looking to do something for my two cats next year, and an enclosure around the pool would be great...but I can't figure out how to handle the roof (or keep the cats inside if there is no roof).


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Its a roofed pool enclosure. But I did redeck it for the furkids.

The old pebble stuff was a nightmare to maintain.

They loved it before and after


----------



## karate0kat (Jul 23, 2010)

Susan said:


> Dave: Do you have a roof on your enclosure? If so, how do you support it? If not, how do you keep the cats from climbing out? I ask because I'm looking to do something for my two cats next year, and an enclosure around the pool would be great...but I can't figure out how to handle the roof (or keep the cats inside if there is no roof).


Not a construction person, but I would think you could look for directions on how to build a pergola and adapt that to fit with the walls. Then just add screen or netting. 

Or something.


----------



## thenakedorchid (Sep 15, 2010)

Rachel, it's so pretty with all the plants surrounding it!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Aug 13, 2010)

Thank you! I planted some other things that should be up next spring/summer. Can't wait! And hopefully the addition will be built by then so I'll have some really cool pictures to post at that time! 

You guys MUST check out that link I posted. It is absolutely amazing! Hands down best cat enclosure I've ever seen.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I saw the link. That's more than just a cat enclosure


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

karate0kat said:


> Not a construction person, but I would think you could look for directions on how to build a pergola and adapt that to fit with the walls. Then just add screen or netting.


Thanks! I'm definitely not a construction person either, but my issue is the span. I would need to span about 40 feet, and I don't think you could do that without a support beam in the middle, which would effectively mean a support beam in the middle of the pool! Without proper support, I suspect that a few raccoons running around on the screened roof at night would bring the whole thing tumbling down, or at least cause serious sagging. Oh my...I suspect I will need to hire a construction person!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

They have 'kits' to do it but I can't imagine it being easy. There's no central supoport, but there are tight diagonal cables around the outside.

http://www.amazon.com/Sun-Dome-24Ft-X54Ft-Rectangle/dp/B002GTIE56


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Dave_ph said:


> Mine's bigger
> and has a built in water bowl



:jumping: Oh my! I thought I was the only crazy person to build an outside enclosure for her cats! I'd tell people and had this feeling they thought I was CRaZy! LOL Mine is an 8x8x8 and... painted...purple.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Aug 13, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!


?What do you mean?


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Aug 13, 2010)

I mean if you don't prove it with pictures, it doesn't exist! In other words, pretty please lemme seeee! Haha


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Pics!

Wish I could have an enclosure for tobe. It would stop me from having to stand over the top of him almost when he has a totter in the garden


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> I mean if you don't prove it with pictures, it doesn't exist! In other words, pretty please lemme seeee! Haha


Oooh I'll see if I can find some soon


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

blueflames said:


> If I had that my cats would end up getting fleas.


Frontline


----------

